# Tunnel Maurice-Lemaire RN59 between Nancy and Freiburg



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anybody used the 7km long Tunnel Maurice-Lemaire in Lorraine between Nancy and Freiburg near Ste Marie aux Mines?

I'm assuming it's suitable for motorhomes - does anybody know the height limit and whether there's a toll.

I can find out all sorts of stuff about how long it is, how it was built and who it's named after courtesy of Mr Google but I can't find out useful stuff like height limits and tolls... ...but I figured some of you good people will have used it and would know.

Any help will be gratefully received.

TIA

MrWez


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

2008...........Tunnel Maurice-Lemaire RN59 between Nancy and Freiburg rates APRR statement final rates: - Class 1: 7,50 € - Class 2: 16 € - Class 3: € 33.30 - Class 4: € 55.40 - Class 5: € 5.30

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi, haven't used it, but taken from...

http://sitemap.dna.fr/articles/2011...n-hausse,sainte-marie-aux-mines,000000377.php

and dated for 2011 so it might be more now...

*"Rates Toll Maurice-Lemaire tunnel were revised upwards, with the application today, Tuesday, February 1. To move in this book, the longest in French territory, linking Sainte-Marie-aux-Mines in the Upper Rhine Lusse in the Vosges, must now pay € 7.70 (1.29%) for a light vehicle, € 16.40 (1.21%) for a utility or a caravan, € 34.50 (2.89%) for a truck"*

..and according to the ViaMichelin map there is a 4.3mtr height limit, not sure if there is any weight limit but doubt it would affect you as there is a toll charge for trucks.

No doubt others will be along to improve on that info....

Pete


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

*Tunnel*

Yes I have been through that one about 18 months ago. No worry about height but a little too narrow for my liking with on coming trucks etc a worry. Cannot remember toll cost but do remember thinking gosh that was really expensive and I wont use that again.
From memory it is an old rail tunnel converted, hence too narrow for central barrier.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

It is quite expensive but if your motorhome is over 3.5t you don't have any choice since all the passes from Nancy south have a weight limit of 3.5t
I think one of my fellow travellers with a 5 tonne motorhome paid around £30 in 2013.
Even if you are under 3.5tonne and intending to go over the col, it is very easy to be (mis)-directed through the tunnel and there is nowhere to do a U-turn once you are on the approach road. It happened to me two or three years ago!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks all!

We're under 3.5T but now you've got me wondering why there's a weight limit on the passes.

The price seems quite steep so I might investigate a different route.

MrWez


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Frampton posted earlier

It is quite expensive but if your motorhome is over 3.5t you don't have any choice since all the passes from Nancy south have a weight limit of 3.5t 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Frampton posted earlier
> 
> It is quite expensive but if your motorhome is over 3.5t you don't have any choice since all the passes from Nancy south have a weight limit of 3.5t
> 
> tony


It makes one wonder were the weight restrictions on the cols in force before the tunnel was opened?

If they were, how did vehicles over 3.5 t make the journey? a long detour?

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When we were there, lorries ignored the restrictions, they would not pay, :lol: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> When we were there, lorries ignored the restrictions, they would not pay, :lol:
> 
> tony


A nod is as good as a wink

Maybe the fine is only half of the toll so if you get away with it 3 times you are quids in  

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We got stung by this tunnel toll. We just followed the instruction on our TomTom and before we knew anything we were faced with the toll booths and nowhere to do a U-turn.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Exactly, and NO indication of the tolls :twisted: 

tony


----------

